
Microsoft _NSAKEY - TjWallas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSAKEY
======
jeromebaek
I don't think it's plausible that an army of Microsoft engineers would label a
NSA key, _NSAKEY_...

------
SudoEpoch
Wasn't it labeled as Microsoft YEK_ASN?

